# [SOLVED] Windows 7 which one?



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I'm gonna upgrade from XP to Windows 7 but not sure which one I should get. When I read the feedback from newegg most of them are for building new computer and then you have to sell the computer or something like that. This one have $25 off but says for for resale

Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - Operating Systems


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

you CANNOT use oem to upgrade a computer. you must purchase either a full retail version or upgrade version.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

No, you cannot use OEM to upgrade - but you can use it to install. Once installed and registered, OEM (System Builder, as it was once known) 'belongs' to that PC and cannot be moved to another.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*



satrow said:


> No, you cannot use OEM to upgrade - but you can use it to install. Once installed and registered, OEM (System Builder, as it was once known) 'belongs' to that PC and cannot be moved to another.


you cannot use it to install on a computer that already has an operating system on it. The new licensing rules only applies to win8.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

Right, so you *can't* install W7 OEM over Ubuntu?

You can't upgrade XP to W7 anyway, iirc, it has to be an export/install/import.

I know nothing of W8 and it's irrelevant here anyway?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*



satrow said:


> Right, so you *can't* install W7 OEM over Ubuntu?
> 
> You can't upgrade XP to W7 anyway, iirc, it has to be an export/install/import.
> 
> I know nothing of W8 and it's irrelevant here anyway?


who said anything about installing oem over ubuntu - that was very irrelevant. and yes you can upgrade xp to win7. xp has to be installed and activated, insert the win7 disk then it will wipe xp and install. That is considered an upgrade in my book. 

as far as the win8 mention, your poor wording made it sound like you were talking about the new win8 licensing rules.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

Greetings AK530, :wave:

Some of the advices you are being given are quite correct.
As for which 'flavour' of Windows® 7 you need will depend entirely what you want your computer to do.

Windows® 7 Home Premium will more than likely meet all your needs.

Using an OEM (Original Equipment Manufacture) Version, you _will_ have to wipe your HDD and format it; then, install Windows® 7 from scratch.

But _before_ you do anything you would be wise to download, and install, the Microsoft® Windows® 7 Upgrade Advisor, to determine if your current hardware configuration will in fact be able to be upgraded to Windows® 7.
The Upgrade Advisor will tell you what items of Hardware in your computer that will or will not be compatible with Windows® 7.
It's not a matter of just installing the 'new' OS; things like Drivers; RAM; Graphics Cards, and more need to be taken into consideration; The Upgrade Advisor will tell you this.

By the way, is this a Laptop or Desktop that you are intending upgrade?
To help you give us this information, please download a _free_ program called *Speccy*; once downloaded, please run the program.
At the top of the "Speccy" page click on *File*, in the drop-down box there is a button *Print/Publish*; copy and paste this URL into your next post so we have an idea of what your computer can do.

When you post back with the "Speccy" results, please tell us what the Upgrade Advisor revealed.

Kind Regards,


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*



sobeit said:


> who said anything about installing oem over ubuntu - that was very irrelevant.





sobeit said:


> you cannot use it to install on a computer that already has an *operating system* on it.


There are many makers of operating systems.


sobeit said:


> and yes you can upgrade xp to win7. xp has to be installed and activated, *insert the win7 disk then it will wipe xp and install.* That is considered an upgrade in my book.


Wiping the previous OS prior to installing the new OS is a clean install in my book.


sobeit said:


> as far as the win8 mention, your poor wording made it sound like you were talking about the new win8 licensing rules.


My poor wording made no mention of W8, sorry if I mislead you somehow.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

Microsoft changed it licensing with Windows 8. But technically with Windows 7 you are not allowed to use an OEM version unless you build for resale and then you are required to provide technical support for your sold units. Any Windows 7 that is purchased for installation by an end-user must be a retail version (replacement OEM disks may be purchased from the OEM because you are just paying for the processing, not a new license). Now I know that thousands of people got away with installing OEM Windows 7 on their personal machines but it was technically in violation of the license agreement.




> Can I use the Personal Use License for Windows 7 software?
> *A.* No. The Personal Use License is for Windows 8 and Windows 8 Pro software only. If you are building a PC for your personal use with Windows 7 software, you still need to purchase the full packaged retail version.


OEM System Builder Licensing

If you have a genuine version of XP, then you can upgrade to Win 7 or 8. However, if the XP is OEM you can upgrade only on the machine that it came packaged with. If the XP is retail then it, and the upgrade, can be transferred to any future computer you also own.

Personal experience note:

I have a full version of Win 7 and as far as I can tell that's what they gave me when I downloaded the Win 8 upgrade. I don't know if everyone gets a full version but I ordered a spare set of Win 8 upgrade disks and they came in a package with both 32-bit and 64-bit disks. I can clean install my Win 8 upgrade disk on a brand-new drive that has never seen Win 7 and it activates just fine. Note that when you upgrade from Win 7 to Win 8 the Win 7 disks can no longer be used -- the Win 8 upgrade license replaces their license.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

Here are the official Windows 7 upgrade paths:

Windows 7 Upgrade Paths

I was incorrect about the Win XP to Win 7 path. 



> Upgrades to Windows 7 from the following operating systems are not supported: Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows XP, Windows Vista® RTM, Windows Vista Starter...


Ironically, there is a Win XP to Win 8 upgrade path though.

Windows 8 Upgrade Paths


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

I want to add more RAM that's the only reason I want to upgrade. last night I got some virus it's the one that says Your computer has been locked and I was able to remove it in safe mode with networking and just right now I check my computer system properties and it doesn't show what I have in my computer. Now back to Windows 7 here is the Speccy URL http://speccy.piriform.com/results/hr3ClqCURzf4sbFdQrwLAMd 

Here's the URL Windows 7 upgrade advisor
C:\Documents and Settings\Schao\Desktop\Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor.mht


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Navigate:

Start>Right Click on Computer>Properties
This will give you some basic info on your motherboard, Windows type and gpu, maybe even some other detail.

Look into it.
Upgrades are Cheaper than the Full.

If you want more RAM, we will need to know what type of motherboard you have in order to give you advice or propose links.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

It looks like the "Speccy" Results has something diabolically wrong with it, because it reads "Server Execution Failed", without giving us any information at all.
The TSF Server will never read a URL from your computer; that one that you gave us is no good, so I'll get you to do is read this tutorial about How to Post a screenshot.

You can post a screenshot in your next post, thanks.
Also, could you please tell us what type of computer you have; be it a Laptop, or a Desktop and what hardware is in it.

Post back with the information.

Kind Regards,


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

TeenScripts that's exactly what I did and before last nights virus it would show my specs. Now it don't show what I have in there. How can I get it back do I have to restore my computer?

Windows XP 32 Bit Media center Edition 
Motherboard- Asus P8ZZ77-V LK
CPU- i5-3570K
Memory- Patriot 4GB
PSU- Hipro

Snapshot don't work for me so hope this PDF will let you view it


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

That is a common problem with XP computers, it happened to my old one too. Basically this virus went in and corrupted your files. It could have done either of these things:

1.Curropted Links, so that you can't access certain things.

2.Curropted Search, so that you can no longer search

3. Changed your image files (Sometimes it switches up the icons of your image files so that a .jpg would look like a .gif, and gif would look like jpg ...etc...)

I don't know much about it, but you can find fixes online. Mainly you will need to replace certain files.

Windows XP has lot's of bugs and this could just be a software problem due to the age of your computer. 

To fix the problem I recommend:

-Upgrading to Windows 7
That should do the trick, since it replaces most of your files anyway.


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

Search a lot of places and they all seem to sell OEM Version only.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

If you have an XP license, you should consider just going with the Windows 8 upgrade if your system meets requirements. The upgrade is currently $40, which is a small fraction of the cost of a retail copy of Windows 7.

WHat is the make and model of your computer?


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

I heard Windows 8 sucks. My nephew had Windows 7 installed on his ultrabook and got Windows 8 disc which he got for free and he installed it and he says it sucks compare to windows 7. The cheapest Windows 7 Ultimate full version is on ebay but it's for 1 computer only comes with certificate of authenticity keys. If I was to get this if my motherboard is fried I can't use this anymore when I replace the motherboard? I can't find one that I can use as many time as I want. This is depressing.


New in Box Wlndows 7 Ultlmate 32 64 BLT Retall Full Version Free Shipping | eBay


New in Box Wlndows 7 Ultlmate 32 64 BLT Retall Full Version Free Shipping | eBay


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

Retail Win 7 can be installed on any computer with any motherboard you own or will own in the future.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

Hello AK530, :wave:




AK530 said:


> I heard Windows 8 sucks. My nephew had Windows 7 installed on his ultrabook and got Windows 8 disc which he got for free and he installed it and he says it sucks compare to windows 7.
> _That's entirely a matter of personal preference.
> Some people 'like' Windows®8; however, it is not one of my personally preferred Operating Systems._
> 
> ...


Hopefully I have explained matters for you, and you have a clearer idea as to what you path want to take.

Kind Regards,


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*



chauffeur2 said:


> Hello AK530, :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to install in multiple computers. I just want one that I can use it whenever I have to restore my computer. So the ones on ebay with certificate of authenticity that I post here are good to use? I never bought Windows alone before I have this XP for 6yrs that came with my Alienware disc that lets me install on any computer I want.


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

The one on ebay comes with disc and COA. Please let me know if this is good 

Windows 7 Ultimate Full Retail Version 32 64 Bit and COA | eBay

Genuine Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit SP1 Full Version | eBay


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

_Hi AK530,_ :wave:



> I don't want to install in multiple computers. I just want one that I can use it whenever I have to restore my computer. So the ones ebay with certificate of authenticity that I post here are good to use? I never bought Windows alone before I have this XP for 6yrs that came with my Alienware disc that lets me install on any computer I want.


_As I said, you can use your disc to re-install Windows® in the circumstances described.
The disc (and Product Key) can only be used on one computer at any one time.; meaning, you can not use it to install on multiple machines, at the same time.

Before you buy the Disc from that eBay seller, ask the question if it is  just the CoA, or does it come with the disc as well; if it does; then, Go for it, if you are happy with the deal.
If it is just the CoA, keep right away from it, as I said earlier, that method is illegal.

I guess that I have now thoroughly confused you. 

Post back if you need further explanation, or have any other questions/queries.
Let us know how everything works out for you.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

How about this one from new egg it says builders for resale. Can't I just use this one I mean how will Microsoft know that I'm keeping this for my 1 computer use only and to restore my computer when I need to? Does this not come with disc and certificate of authenticity? I'll just run this on boot up delete the partition of XP and clean install with this one? The non OEM ones cost from $199 to $400 SMH


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*



AK530 said:


> How about this one from new egg it says builders for resale. Can't I just use this one I mean how will Microsoft know that I'm keeping this for my 1 computer use only and to restore my computer when I need to? Does this not come with disc and certificate of authenticity? I'll just run this on boot up delete the partition of XP and clean install with this one? The non OEM ones cost from $199 to $400 SMH


_ Howdy AK530, :wave:

I think you are getting confused here, I'll try and explain it again...

If you decide to use the one from NewEgg, they will probably want you to buy a cheap 'part' with the disc; this is to comply with the OEM rules from Microsoft®; ask the guy at NewEgg about this when you go to pick it up.
It won't make any difference if you decide to buy the NewEgg one or the eBay one, the fact remains; with either disc, it can only be used on one machine at one time. You cannot install it on any other computer; for instance, you cannot install it on your neighbour's PC as well as yours at the same time. The chances will be that one of them will fail Activation; so only one computer at a time.

Here's a scenario; there is a fire; your PC gets destroyed, but you still have your disc; you go buy a new computer and install your copy of Windows® on it; in this instance, a quick call to Microsoft® telling them the situation, they will assist you.

The NewEgg product, as far as I can gather is the Genuine Windows®7 DVD and the CoA; whereas you would have to determine what is offerred from that eBay seller.
When all things are said and done, I cannot see NewEgg doing anything illegal, as they have their reputation to consider, and they have probably been in business for years too.:4-dontkno 
I hope that you have got the idea now, as I don't know any other way to explain the situation.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

I understand what you are saying. The thing is when I do a search on Windows 7 most if not all of them are OEM and for builders resale even the $400 ones for build and resale. I'm gonna wait till I get my new PSU and get it installed first and than get Windows 7. If I knew Microsoft's rule is like that I would of bought it with my new hard drive from Newegg. Thank You all for the help and have a safe New Year.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

Hello AK530, 

That's all part of the service from TSF. :grin:
You have a very Happy Safe and Joyous New Year too!

Kind Regards,


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

That's why I'm glad I found this forum. If it wasn't for this forum my build would of been impossible. To everyone here have a Safe and great New Year.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

AK530,

Do you want this thread marked Solved?


:4-cheers:


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

Yes. If I need more help I'll post again.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

AK530, 


We will leave it open then.


Enjoy your New Year celebrations. artytime

:4-cheers:


----------



## AK530 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 which one?*

You too...


----------

